# Cabelas Coupons



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone been receiving Cabelas coupons in the mail recently. A year or so ago I used to get many offers like $20 off of 100 and $30 off a 150 purchases. I have not seen many of those offers except for the voucher offers. What gives? They must not want my business..........


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. Used to get them all the time, but never used them. Now I want one because I'm looking at buying a Benelli, but of course haven't received one in months. Figures...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Glad to know I'm not the only one noticing that.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I get free shipping codes and $20 off $150 all the time via email...maybe they are just cutting back on the postage bills?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've gotten 2 or 3 since the first of the year but they are usually $20 of $150 purchase (13%). Not even close to the tiered coupons of a couple years back that would give you 30% off for anything up to $100, 25% off up to $200 and so on. I haven't used any lately because 13% brings it down to the competitions regular price........................ oke: oke: .

If I remember most of the ones I got recently are "Club Member" coupons. If you don't have a Cabela's Card they might not be sending them to you.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

They are often stuffed on the inside cover of the catalogs I receive.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

every year i used to get the buy 500 get 150 back and every year i would go buy over 500 dollars worth of stuff. now i dont get that any more and buy all my stuff at macks rogers or at game fair. over 2 hours to the nearest cabelas from me so if i dont get a deal i just order online...


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone have any recent coupons??? I have not recieved one for months!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

just got one yesterday


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Got one yesterday, too: $20 off $150 purchase.


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

Got one last week and one about 2 weeks before that.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyone get one lately? About to make a purchase but wanna make sure id dont lose out on some cash.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Got one yesterday. $10 off for over $50 if I remember correctly and $10 off on over $100 for a friend.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I, too, received one of those. Doubt I'll use it by the Nov. 21 expiration. Anyone want it?


----------



## hiraiqbal44 (Apr 17, 2013)

Its an interesting post thanks............


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

those basturds never sent me a voucher, what the .........!


----------

